
Ask HN: How much would the Raspberry Pi Zero cost in the 1980's? - gloves
Interested... for the spec the Raspberry Pi has, how much would it have cost historically to purchase?<p>- A Broadcom BCM2835 application processor
- 1GHz ARM11 core (40% faster than Raspberry Pi 1)
- 512MB of LPDDR2 SDRAM
- A micro-SD card slot
- A mini-HDMI socket for 1080p60 video output
- Micro-USB sockets for data and power
- An unpopulated 40-pin GPIO header
- Identical pinout to Model A+&#x2F;B+&#x2F;2B
- An unpopulated composite video header
- Our smallest ever form factor, at 65mm x 30mm x 5mm<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;raspberry.piaustralia.com.au&#x2F;products&#x2F;raspberry-pi-zero
======
wnkrshm
If you go by the price of the FLOPS the system has, you can get a price for a
similarly powerful system from the 80s in inflation-adjusted USD today.

According to Wikipedia, the hardware with the lowest cost per 1.0 GFLOPS was
the Cray X-MP [1], so you'd have to pay around USD 42M in today's currency for
the computing speed of the Raspberry Pi Zero (I assume 1.0 GFLOPS for the
Raspberry Pi Zero) in 1984 (~18M USD in 1984's dollars).

You could get an MB of RAM for USD 1,331 (1984's currency) in 1984 [2], which
adds up to roughly USD 1.5M in today's currency.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FLOPS#Hardware_costs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FLOPS#Hardware_costs)

[2]
[http://www.jcmit.com/memoryprice.htm](http://www.jcmit.com/memoryprice.htm)

------
gloves
Clearly alot of the technology is newer than the 80's - more interested in a
general idea of how far we've come...

------
osullivj
Same as a Sinclair ZX81? Approx 70GBP for the assembled system, 50GBP for the
kit.

